# 'Going on Vacation' Tank Care Tips



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

So I'm leaving for Japan for 2 weeks. I've got my lights and c02 both on timers with CRS/Amano/Blue Auras in there along with Exclamation Rasboras. I've got plants as well (rotalas, glossos, hc's)

Any tips in terms of taking care of my tank in terms of:

*PREPPING*
- things I should do before I leave (cleaning? water changing?)

*FEEDING*
- my parents will be popping on by every day to feed the fish/shrimps, but any tips on feeding? perhaps how to prep the food ready for them so its pretty easy to feed them

*FERTS*
- I won't be EI dosing while I'm gone and it just might be too complicated for my parents to pick up while I'm gone... unless there's a way to simplify this?

*POST*
- things I should do the moment I get back?

*'BE PREPARED FOR'*
- if things should go wrong... what are the most common and what should I prepare for?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

If your care takers have no fish experience or if you aren't sure if they will over feed to compensate for missed days not seeing the bad side of doing that. Then I will suggest and have used the weekly pill containers from the pharmacy and just put in your foods for the day or am/pm feedings like I did with a mixture of both big and small pellets for the different fishes and its done just open the day and dump it in worry free.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

You could also mix up solutions of your ferts into little pump dispensers. Kind of like those soap dispensers and tell them to put so many pumps of whichever one twice a week. It'll save you the potential of a big algae outbreak.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

PREPPING
- things I should do before I leave (cleaning? water changing?) do a 50 % wc 

FEEDING
- my parents will be popping on by every day to feed the fish/shrimps, but any tips on feeding? perhaps how to prep the food ready for them so its pretty easy to feed them /set up zip lock bags and tell them one a day if you miss a day do not feed 2 in one day 

FERTS
- I won't be EI dosing while I'm gone and it just might be too complicated for my parents to pick up while I'm gone... unless there's a way to simplify this? you could portion out doses like the food

POST
- things I should do the moment I get back? wc look for dead fish test water 

'BE PREPARED FOR'
- if things should go wrong... what are the most common and what should I prepare for? power outage heater lights co2 tank breking one of your fish going crazy and eating the rest i know its alot to worie about i have 5 tanks and take a trip every 6 months lucky our niebours have african cichleds so they know how to feed but it still wories me


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you feeders have no experience you can make it easier by goung to the $ store and picking up a package of disposable cups.
write the day and time of feeding on each container with the correct amount of food with instructions not to make up missed feedings.

If they have some experience ask them to remove any dead inhabitnats of the tank to prevent contamination.


----------

